# Waitrose for Brixton?



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i heard that the rest is noise is to become a waitrose.
the dj announced it on closing night on friday.
does anyone know anything more?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2011)

He might have been taking the piss...
I'll see if there's a planning app

Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

New Waitrose Branch Locations for 2011


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i wouldn't be surprised if a supermarket took over that space though. it was mystifying that a busy pub was closing down but makes sense if a big supermarket has chucked its money at the landlord.


----------



## gabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sad to see the back of the rest is noise but dont want a waitrose.. think that was a wind-up.. another, slightly less wanky pub would be good..


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Why would Brixton need a third undersized supermarket pretty much adjacent/opposite the other two? 

it would certainly be something to be resisted if that was the case. It's not exactly adding to the area, more another nail in the coffin of Brixton's variety


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

The space is also on the 'wrong' side of the tracks for a brand like that.  The H&M/Woolworths site would have been preferred by the retailer surely.

On the SW9 side of the tracks its all cops, Barnardos, 99p shop, pawn shop, fried chicken, several betting shops, cheap clothes/bag/shoes.

Other side of the tracks - M&S, Sainsburys, H&M, Boots, Iceland, Superdrug, Morleys, Top Shop, Cafe Nero, JD Sports, mobile phone shops etc.

e2a:  almost forgot 'Starbucks'


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 31, 2011)

Also Waitrose don't have a 'Metro' format store. Unless they've invented one for 2011 anyway.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2011)

gabi said:


> Not sad to see the back of the rest is noise but dont want a waitrose.. think that was a wind-up.. another, slightly less wanky pub would be good..


It's not going to be a pub again by all accounts. No matter how rosy eyed your recollection of the previous pubs is, the fact remains that they all underperformed massively. The Rest Is Noise is the only one that managed to make a success of the place.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 31, 2011)

We're not on that list


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Also Waitrose don't have a 'Metro' format store. Unless they've invented one for 2011 anyway.


 
there's a new one i spotted in leeds town centre in december which is metro/express size.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

from a purely selfish point of view, i would love a waitrose to replace the tesco, but that's never gonna happen.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

editor said:


> The Rest Is Noise is the only one that managed to make a success of the place.


 
But it's closing?


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> But it's closing?


It didn't close because it wasn't doing well. Quite the reverse, actually (check the other thread for the full story).


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

<Ern Mode on> You do realise that this is turning out to be remarkably similar to a thread on the East Dulwich forum, where assorted objectionable types eagerly chatter about the prospects of a Waitrose and bemoan the fact that it hasn't replaced another existing supermarket (Iceland)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

well that's the way brixton's going...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

It's not inevitable that this place becomes like the ED Forum, nor that Brixton becomes Lower-Clapham-On-Crack. Please gawd no.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2011)

I like  waitrose, it does some pretty severe reductions for stuff that's going out of date. Yay.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> It's not inevitable that this place becomes like the ED Forum, nor that Brixton becomes Lower-Clapham-On-Crack. Please gawd no.



it will! it's inevitable now we have the glasnost of twitter and facebook links


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends on the store. You'll be lucky to see 30p off even late dates stuff in the Canary Wharf and central London branches, but go out to Beckenham for example and they'll discount as heavily as other larger out of town supermarkets.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it will! it's inevitable now we have the glasnost of twitter and facebook links


 
Thankfully, without trying to besmirch urban too much, the demographic of this website seems far more _Waitrose-friendly_ than much of Brixton. It's a bulletin board after all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Depends on the store. You'll be lucky to see 30p off even late dates stuff in the Canary Wharf and central London branches, but go out to Beckenham for example and they'll discount as heavily as other larger out of town supermarkets.


 
I see. The East Croydon one drops stuff hugely. £2 bread to 20p £5 meat £1 etc etc. You can freeze stuff so it's always worth a look on a sunday. No other local supermarket does such huge price drops.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

sainsburys and tesco do


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like  waitrose, it does some pretty severe reductions for stuff that's going out of date. Yay.


 
This

Plus they do weird bits of meat nowhere else sells really cheap.  Like pigs cheeks for 4 quid a kilo.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Thankfully, without trying to besmirch urban too much, the demographic of this website seems far more _Waitrose-friendly_ than much of Brixton. It's a bulletin board after all.


I don't even know where the nearest Waitrose is - I haven't been in one for ages -  but are they perceived as being posher than M&S/Sainsburys or something? 

And aren't they better than most on account of being a co-op?


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2011)

*looks up:

Ah yes. Looks like the staff get treated better than most big stores:



> As part of the John Lewis Partnership, all of Waitrose's employees are assigned the title of Partner, co-owners of the business. As such, they receive certain benefits, most notably the Partnership bonus, usually around 10–20% of a Partner's yearly salary in a lump sum paid in March (the highest bonus percentage in recent years has been 22%). The annual partnership bonus for 2010 was 15%. After three months service, Partners receive an orange discount card which entitles them to 15% discount in Waitrose and 25% in John Lewis Department Stores on most goods. Due to lower margins, discount is 12% on some (mainly electrical) goods in the department stores. The department store discount (25%/12%) also applies on johnlewis.com, but only if the partner has, and uses for the transaction in question, John Lewis's store credit card, the 'Partnership Card'.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waitrose


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> This
> 
> Plus they do weird bits of meat nowhere else sells really cheap.  Like pigs cheeks for 4 quid a kilo.



Morrisons do a excellent selection of 'weird meats'



editor said:


> I don't even know where the nearest Waitrose is - I haven't been in one for ages -  but are they perceived as being posher than M&S/Sainsburys or something?
> 
> And aren't they better than most on account of being a co-op?



Balham. Waitrose price match a lot of the normal brand stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i went to a massive one in leeds recently and i felt like kruschev visiting a u.s. supermarket in the 50s. 
the layout was brilliantly designed and it just had everything and lots of different kinds of everything  and loads of proper local produce - it's the only supermarket i've ever seen henderson's relish in. prices didn't seem any different to the others either.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Clapham Junction, or less than 15 mins away on the Brixton train to Beckenham Junction - the Waitrose is right handily above the station.

It's a decent supermarket which seems to treat its staff better than most. But it's certainly a premium offering - they price match certain lines to appear competitive, but blatantly overcharge elsewhere. Would they have the brass neck to charge £1.80 for a small pack of plantain chips or £3 for a rebottled tiny bottle of fish sauce in Brixton for example? And their sourcing is certainly an issue for me at times - high mark ups on (comparatively) poor quality, but nicely packaged, brands from abroad and elsewhere. See their chorizo for example

Not to say that they don't sell some good stuff either though - it's similar to M&S in quality really, with slightly more focus on decent fresh ingredients rather than M&S's ready-meal strengths.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> This
> 
> Plus they do weird bits of meat nowhere else sells really cheap.  Like pigs cheeks for 4 quid a kilo.


 
Yeah, if I want something a bit different its nice to know that I can get it. The general quality of food is better. For instance their own brand cheese spread is infinitely better than sainsburys. They have a massive selection of quality cheeses. We don't have a local cheesemonger. Their fish section is overpriced shit though. 

I go to waitrose for different reasons than I do for visiting the co-op. It's nice to have somewhere a bit different. 
Also I like lumpfish caviar and tescos don't do that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> It's a decent supermarket which seems to treat its staff better than most. But it's certainly a premium offering - they price match certain lines to appear competitive, .


 
I notice that the stuff they are always 'price matching' is on offer in the other shops. For instance shreddies are price matched at their regular tescos price but but tesco are selling them on offer for 99p, two for one at sainsburys and £1.20 at the co-op.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Strangely enough fwiw, Waitrose traditionally doesn't do as well on consumer blind taste tests as you'd expect, but it does encourage the reassuring feel that it's a higher quality, premium type of place. I like shopping in the things compared to most supermarkets fwiw, but the quality advantage is often overstated imo.

That said, it does offer a much greater range of local and more unusual veg, fruit and meat in general, which is far from a bad thing. It's just that, as a lucky Londoner, we can often get even better versions of the same, not prepacked and a better cost, with a little effort. It's good, for example, that Waitrose sells Crown Prince and Onion squashes, but they're not that fresh and more expensive compared to the farmers market already here.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Morrisons do a excellent selection of 'weird meats'



Not the one in bath


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

they just don't think it's weird in bath


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jan 31, 2011)

editor said:


> I don't even know where the nearest Waitrose is - I haven't been in one for ages -  but are they perceived as being posher than M&S/Sainsburys or something?



Posher than Sainsburys, 'bout on a par with M and S IMHO.



> And aren't they better than most on account of being a co-op?



Bah, get yourselves a *proper* Co-op.
http://www.co-operative.coop/food/


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Morrisons has some surprising things on its shelves. It's the first supermarket I've seen that had chipotle paste on its shelves, plus some excellent dried bean mixes, plus some genuinely lovely ingredients for the cook. It's just mixed up and nasty elsewhere - it's not the coherent, pleasantly superior-feeling shopping experience that Waitrose can provide.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know about that.  The bath morrisons is massive but the stock of unusual is pretty sparse.  Standard veg is half the price of waitrose though, and their wine and coffee pretty decent.  I do most of my shopping there and supplement it with trips to waitrose (which is also on the way home from work)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

I went to the Balham Waitrose once.  Never seen so many 4x4s and posh cars in a supermarket car park in my life.

I now shop with Ocado which prices matches all the other supermarkets for basics.  Waitrose apparently are going to go into competition with them with home deliveries.  

Ocado home deliveries beat Tesco hands down


----------



## trashpony (Jan 31, 2011)

Ocado is the only delivery service that was over an hour late - twice. I can't get Ocado deliveries here, only Waitrose


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Ocado is the only delivery service that was over an hour late - twice. I can't get Ocado deliveries here, only Waitrose



They've NEVER been late to me.  In fact, they've normally rung up saying they're running early and would I accept an early delivery.  They are always cheerful drivers and they deliver in bags that don't fall to pieces, and they've NEVER substituted yet


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 31, 2011)

^that's been my experience too Minnie.
I wasn't even aware that Waitrose did deliveries...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> ^that's been my experience too Minnie.
> I wasn't even aware that Waitrose did deliveries...


 
Furthermore, they've never not been able to find the place!


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

Tried Ocado on recommendation from a friend but didn't rate the goods all that highly.  

Waitrose own-brand cleaning products are a waste of money (their laundry liquid is bizarre) imo you're better off down the 99p shop for most things, I tried the cheapest of their 'organic veg boxes' (£17!) and wouldn't rate it - vast quantities of onions and one tiny floret of broccoli (amongst other stuff), went back to market veg shopping (tbh I only bought veg online because I have a thing about getting the most out of the delivery charge ), Waitrose wine is twice the price of Tesco.  Chicken was about the same quality as M&S but more expensive (well, I do wait for the 3for2s and other deals tbf).

The only reason I shopped again with Ocado was that they tempted me with free delivery and 30% off the bill, so I bought £90 worth of price-matched vodka and beers for £60.

Can't get excited about having a local Waitrose I'm afraid.  Their bread is better than M&S but Brixton has its own bakeries now and anyway I make my own and prefer it to all of them!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i've never had occasion to use a delivery service - would find it a bit weird - do you get used to not being able to wander up and down finding stuff in the normal manner?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Tried Ocado on recommendation from a friend but didn't rate the goods all that highly.
> 
> Waitrose own-brand cleaning products are a waste of money (their laundry liquid is bizarre) imo you're better off down the 99p shop for most things, I tried the cheapest of their 'organic veg boxes' (£17!) and wouldn't rate it - vast quantities of onions and one tiny floret of broccoli (amongst other stuff), went back to market veg shopping (tbh I only bought veg online because I have a thing about getting the most out of the delivery charge ), Waitrose wine is twice the price of Tesco.  Chicken was about the same quality as M&S but more expensive (well, I do wait for the 3for2s and other deals tbf).
> 
> ...


 
I don't use them to buy anything that's their own brand, except the odd stuff, it's mainly cupboard stuff and well-known brands etc. which they price match on, and judging by MySupermarket.com, it's nearly always cheapest (Asda being the cheapest).  It's only when you start sticking in their own-brand stuff that the price goes above Sainsbury's and Tesco


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never had occasion to use a delivery service - would find it a bit weird - do you get used to not being able to wander up and down finding stuff in the normal manner?


 
Aye, I don't like it, that's part of the whole experience, finding stuff and wombling around thinking about what to cook.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never had occasion to use a delivery service - would find it a bit weird - do you get used to not being able to wander up and down finding stuff in the normal manner?


 
Still do that, but you can only carry so much.  Deliveries are handy for tinned stuff like soups, beans etc. heavy stuff like sugar, milk, bottles, washing powder and bulky stuff like loo roll.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2011)

I've tried to do online shopping but find it takes me almost as long to do as actually going to the shop, also I need to be able to select meat, yoghurt, cheese etc with staggered use-by dates so I don't end up with too many meals that need used up all at once. I can't be doing with substitutions. Also I have the world's tiniest kitchen so I can't store a lot of stuff anyway.

FWIW my nearest supermarket is a Waitrose and it's where I usually shop because otherwise I'd have to take the car and it's too much hassle most of the time (can't ever get parked close to my flat so would have to lug shopping and child in and out several times) and it is generally quite expensive, if you buy the own brand stuff though it's possible to do it for the same sort of cost as branded shopping at Asda.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Still do that, but you can only carry so much.  Deliveries are handy for tinned stuff like soups, beans etc. heavy stuff like sugar, milk, bottles, washing powder and bulky stuff like loo roll.


 i carry all my produce home, but i live 100 yards from tesco


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Still do that, but you can only carry so much.  Deliveries are handy for tinned stuff like soups, beans etc. heavy stuff like sugar, milk, bottles, washing powder and bulky stuff like loo roll.


 
I park my 4x4 in Waitrose car park


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i carry all my produce home, but i live 100 yards from tesco


 
That's alright for you then.  I would have to struggle onto a packed bus with 8 bags of shopping (some of them scraping the floor because I'm short), try to keep balance on bus, walk from bus stop and then up 4 flights of stairs


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Pah. Lumping large bags of heavy shopping like a long distance packhorse is gym for a new generation. Or it's about the most real exercise I get these days anyhow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i think i'm spoiled living equidistant between two supermarkets and a proper market within a couple of minutes walk.
what am i talking about - i don't live in brixton anymore!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think i'm spoiled living equidistant between two supermarkets and a proper market within a couple of minutes walk.
> what am i talking about - i don't live in brixton anymore!


 
Where do you live?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

You need a good length of walk to get proper exercise I reckon. You know it's been a good workout when you get home and your arms are still shaking with the exertion.

On the minus side, one time I was so tired and slow that Jay Rayner overtook me on the way back, in his bleeding oversized sweatpants and everything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> You need a good length of walk to get proper exercise I reckon. You know it's been a good workout when you get home and your arms are still shaking with the exertion.
> 
> On the minus side, one time I was so tired and slow that Jay Rayner overtook me on the way back, in his bleeding oversized sweatpants and everything.



True, but pulling muscles all the time ain't good for your arms when you've already got damage


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where do you live?


 
nowhere!


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never had occasion to use a delivery service - would find it a bit weird - do you get used to not being able to wander up and down finding stuff in the normal manner?


I use it to get the heavy and bulky stuff mainly, one big online delivery every 6-8 weeks rather than weekly purchases of bog roll etc.  My feet ain't what they use to be, can't wander up and down for very long these days, nor carry very heavy bags.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Giant granny trolley it is then. You only live on Brixton Hill right? Past a certain point it's got to be almost easier than waiting and then struggling on buses.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> nowhere!


 
When you hand your keys back to your flat, *then* you live nowhere.  Or have you done that already?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Giant granny trolley it is then. You only live on Brixton Hill right? Past a certain point it's got to be almost easier than waiting and then struggling on buses.


 
I'm sometimes struggling from M&S to the bus stop and you expect me to walk all the way up the Hill and then four flights or stairs?!

and what about trying to get home without having the bottom of your bags ripped as they drag along the ground?


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Giant granny trolley it is then. You only live on Brixton Hill right? Past a certain point it's got to be almost easier than waiting and then struggling on buses.


I'm assuming you're talking to Minx and not me?  I don't live on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> When you hand your keys back to your flat, *then* you live nowhere.  Or have you done that already?


 
i did that yesterday!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

You make it sound like the other end of the world! Maybe it's not for everyone, but it's easily possible. Some of my fondest early (and only remaining) memories of my gran are of walking to Brixton market or the fruiterers with her, from Streatham fwiw.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i did that yesterday!


 
Oh, where are you now then?  Waiting a friend's for a lift to the airport?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> You make it sound like the other end of the world! Maybe it's not for everyone, but it's easily possible. Some of my fondest early (and only remaining) memories of my gran are of walking to Brixton market or the fruiterers with her, from Streatham fwiw.



I doubt your gran had shopping bags dragging on the ground.  She probably went shopping every day and therefore wasn't carrying half a dozen bags

So she walked from Streatham to Brixton with how many bags?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, where are you now then?  Waiting a friend's for a lift to the airport?


 sat in friends' house waiting to meet a mate for fish n chips. time has slowed down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I doubt your gran had shopping bags dragging on the ground.  She probably went shopping every day and therefore wasn't carrying half a dozen bags
> 
> So she walked from Streatham to Brixton with how many bags?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> sat in friends' house waiting to meet a mate for fish n chips. time has slowed down.


 
Oh, it could be your last fish and chips for ages.  Maybe they have John Dory fish in India?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

john dory?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


>


 
and then dragged it up four flights of stairs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> john dory?


 
It's a nice tasting fish.  If, like me, cod is about the only fish you like, you'll probably like John Dory, in the absence of cod


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't remember how many bags or how often she shopped to be fair, although I vividly remember the clacking Fisher Price basset hound that I pulled along. She worked full time for long periods (Smith Meter factory), so it was unlikely to be every day. To be fair everyone seemed to walk a lot further back then - there always used to be a trickle of shoppers walking down to Brixton.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Can't get excited about having a local Waitrose I'm afraid.


 But you're not getting one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

Maggot said:


> But you're not getting one.


 we might be


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I can't remember how many bags or how often she shopped to be fair, although I vividly remember the clacking Fisher Price basset hound that I pulled along. She worked full time for long periods (Smith Meter factory), so it was unlikely to be every day. To be fair everyone seemed to walk a lot further back then - there always used to be a trickle of shoppers walking down to Brixton.


 

People did shop more frequently in those days because supermarkets didn't exist and there were still plenty of local butchers, bakers, grocers, fishmongers etc.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a nice tasting fish.  If, like me, cod is about the only fish you like, you'll probably like John Dory, in the absence of cod


 
Eh? John Dory is delicate, almost buttery. Cod isn't. And I'm comparatively rubbish with fish too - I'd like to learn more, but I don't eat it often enough to encourage experimentation.

TBF, Orang should have a ball eating seafood in Kerala. Giant prawns, swordfish, barracuda, kingfish, shark - pretty much anything caught, lined up and ready to sample.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

isn't john dory hideously expensive? i guess you might find it in waitrose to return to the topic briefly.
yeah, maharashtra, karnataka, goa and keral all have magnificent seafood cuisine


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Eh? John Dory is delicate, almost buttery. Cod isn't. And I'm comparatively rubbish with fish too - I'd like to learn more, but I don't eat it often enough to encourage experimentation.
> 
> TBF, Orang should have a ball eating seafood in Kerala. Giant prawns, swordfish, barracuda, kingfish, shark - pretty much anything caught, lined up and ready to sample.


 
Yes, John Dory isn't *NOT* a strong tasting fish which is why I like it.  Cod isn't strong tasting either.  I can eat prawns as well.  I've a feeling Orang likes fish anyway so he won't have a problem


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> People did shop more frequently in those days because supermarkets didn't exist and there were still plenty of local butchers, bakers, grocers, fishmongers etc.


 
We did probably 90% of our shopping down Brixton Market or the fruiterers on Streatham Hill though. Prattz took the lion's share of the remaining shopping time iirc. It's probably fairer to say that there were a lot of first generation types who were used to walking large distances to markets in their home countries at the time. 

I must admit that I quite like the discipline of buying only as much food as I can carry, but it's not for everybody perhaps. The distances involved just don't seem that huge to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> isn't john dory hideously expensive? i guess you might find it in waitrose to return to the topic briefly.
> yeah, maharashtra, karnataka, goa and keral all have magnificent seafood cuisine


 
I don't know.  I've only ever had it in Malaysia and Singapore


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> We did probably 90% of our shopping down Brixton Market or the fruiterers on Streatham Hill though. Prattz took the lion's share of the remaining shopping time iirc. It's probably fairer to say that there were a lot of first generation types who were used to walking large distances to markets in their home countries at the time.
> 
> I must admit that I quite like the discipline of buying only as much food as I can carry, but it's not for everybody perhaps. The distances involved just don't seem that huge to me.


 
I just don't have the patience for Brixton.  I'm one of these people that like to walk fast and Brixton's too busy to be able to do that


----------



## tarannau (Jan 31, 2011)

On the plus side Minnie I reckon you'd like other fish if non-fishiness is the leading characteristic.

If anything I avoid Tilapia because it's such a blank canvas and that's all over the place around here. It's a decent fish to spice up. Sadly Waitrose may not be the answer - last time I looked at fish there they seemed more expensive than LS Mash. I ended up buying prepackaged salmon because the price per kilo at the counter seemed so high. So much for not choosing the non-farmed/more ethical solution


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

try sea bass minnie, you'll love it


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, John Dory isn't *NOT* a strong tasting fish


 
Isn't it not. I don't not agree.

Etc.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> we might be


 
But you're not on the list of future branch openings. What's it gonna be?  Some kind of stealth opening?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

early negotiations innit


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> <Ern Mode on> You do realise that this is turning out to be remarkably similar to a thread on the East Dulwich forum, where assorted objectionable types eagerly chatter about the prospects of a Waitrose and bemoan the fact that it hasn't replaced another existing supermarket (Iceland)


 
Now that would be funny, if Brixton got a Waitrose before East Dulwich...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

tarannau said:


> On the plus side Minnie I reckon you'd like other fish if non-fishiness is the leading characteristic.



I'm too scared to try



Orang Utan said:


> try sea bass minnie, you'll love it



Can you get it in batter at Olley's?  eta:  Just looked on their menu and it's not listed



Onket said:


> Isn't it not. I don't not agree.
> 
> Etc.



Obviously meant to say something else



Maggot said:


> But you're not on the list of future branch openings. What's it gonna be?  Some kind of stealth opening?



It's not on Miss Minnie's link


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

you don't want to batter it Minnie. Bake or fry it with some herbs and butter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you don't want to batter it Minnie. Bake or fry it with some herbs and butter


 
Maybe one day i'll be adventurous and try

Just think of all the new fish you're going to try over there.  I went on an island hopping trip in Malaysia once and they gave you these lines to catch fish.  I caught about 3 little fish.  No idea what they were but they were cooked for me and they were disgusting.  I thought the fact that I'd personally caught them would make them taste nicer, but it didn't work

Are you going to go fishing Orang?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

I bet they do that coconut curry made with millions of tiny fish* in south india.  I had something similar in srilanka and it's awesome.

*called 'maldive fish' iirc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

You could have gone stilt fishing in Sri Lanka


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Aparently they hand those stilts down through the family.  Well, more like the spot the stilt's in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I bet they do that coconut curry made with millions of tiny fish* in south india.  I had something similar in srilanka and it's awesome.
> 
> *called 'maldive fish' iirc.


 
Anchovies maybe?  

Called Ikan Bilis in Malaysia and Singapore and maybe other parts of the world


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Aparently they hand those stilts down through the family.  Well, more like the spot the stilt's in.


 
Never knew that


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anchovies maybe?
> 
> Called Ikan Bilis in Malaysia and Singapore and maybe other parts of the world


 
Yeah, they're like anchovies.  I ate it for breakfast in sri lanka.  The bloke had been out fishing and caught them before I got up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, they're like anchovies.  I ate it for breakfast in sri lanka.  The bloke had been out fishing and caught them before I got up.


 
Not sure what they're called there



> In Southeast Asian countries, dried anchovies are known as ikan bilis, setipinna taty, or in Indonesia ikan teri, with ikan being the Malay word for fish, or dilis in the Philippines. In Indonesia, Malaysia, and Singapore, anchovies are used to make fish stock, Javanese sambal, or are deep fried. Ikan bilis is normally used in a similar way to dried shrimp in Malaysian cuisine. Anchovy is also used to produce budu, by a fermentation process. In Vietnam, anchovy is the main ingredient in the fish sauce - nước mắm - the unofficial national sauce of Vietnam. In other parts of Asia, such as Korea and Japan, sun-dried anchovies are used to produce a rich soup similar to setipinna taty. In the Philippines, anchovy is very popular in making bagoong, a fermented concoction used for cooking. These anchovy stocks are usually used as a base for noodle soups or traditional Korean soups. There are many other variations on how anchovy is used, especially in Korea.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

these were fresh, not dried.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> The bloke had been out fishing and caught them before I got up.


 
You lazy so and so.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

I was on holiday!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> these were fresh, not dried.


 
Like this?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 31, 2011)

nah, smaller.  Like anchovy size


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> I was on holiday!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> nah, smaller.  Like anchovy size



*They are* anchovies


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2011)

There are two Waitrose I use. One is in Motcomb st in Belgravia. It is not that big. Motcomb st makes Clapham look downmarket. It full of little shops for ladies that lunch. It sells bread cheap after 7pm which is when Im in there. Its normally full of upmarket ladies of a certain age. The other one is in the Brunswick centre. That is larger and a bit more proletarian. Waitrose is like M&S some lines it sell are cheapish but good quality.

It might not need planning permission for a supermarket. A3 (pubs and bars) can be changed to retail without a change in planning permission. The site was not traditionally a pub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i love those salty little dried ikan bilis that you eat whole in a kedgeree


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i love those salty little dried ikan bilis that you eat whole in a kedgeree


 
Are you posting from Heathrow?


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

He was just flying over a barbers shop, when he posted that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> He was just flying over a barbers shop, when he posted that.


 

No he's not.  

Oh, just to make sure he's gone, I'm going to watch him on the flight tracker and wave some flags out the window


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

Please explain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> Please explain.


 
I'm going to make sure his flight takes off


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2011)

i'm on the piccadilly line, not quite at heathrow yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm on the piccadilly line, not quite at heathrow yet


 
You got one of those internet phone thingies or a laptop?  

Didn't know you could post.  Ah, you must be on the outside bit and not the tunnels


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't know you could post.


 
71,571


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

Onket said:


> 71,571


 
Yeah, well the Piccadilly Line is a long one


----------



## nagapie (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm too scared to try
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get it in batter at Olley's?  eta:  Just looked on their menu and it's not listed



Negril do good seabass. 

The few times I've been into a Waitrose, I've not really found anything special I wanted to buy. I prefer Nisa.


----------



## B-Town (Jan 31, 2011)

Waitrose are moving into small format (convenience stores) the one in Brixton will be there 7th store of this type. Good news for Brixton I think, better quality fresh food, avoid the queues in Sainsburys and a more affluent store. Whilst I love the market, the village and everything independent about Brixton - things like Waitrose, Starbucks etc can only help improve how Brixton is perceived - better than a collection of scruffy, down market stores.


----------



## fjydj (Jan 31, 2011)

If you go by bike Balham (1.6miles) is a nice enough ride from Brixton: Acre Lane, Clapham Park Road, Abbeville Road, Cavendish Road and Old Devonshire Road.

Otherwise St Johns Road (2 miles), but that has longer queues and less stock, Kings Road (2.86 miles), Wandsworth (3.17 miles), Belgravia, Glouscester Road, Fulham, St Katherine Docks, Oxford Street, Putney, Kensington, Marylebone, Edgware Road, Bloomsbury, Clerkenwall and Bayswater are all within 5 miles of Brixton according to the waitrose app!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2011)

B-Town said:


> Waitrose are moving into small format (convenience stores) the one in Brixton will be there 7th store of this type. Good news for Brixton I think, better quality fresh food, avoid the queues in Sainsburys and a more affluent store. Whilst I love the market, the village and everything independent about Brixton - things like Waitrose, Starbucks etc can only help improve how Brixton is perceived - better than a collection of scruffy, down market stores.


 
How do you know it's becoming a Waitrose?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

B-Town said:


> Waitrose are moving into small format (convenience stores) the one in Brixton will be there 7th store of this type. Good news for Brixton I think, better quality fresh food, avoid the queues in Sainsburys and a more affluent store. Whilst I love the market, the village and everything independent about Brixton - things like Waitrose, Starbucks etc can only help improve how Brixton is perceived - better than a collection of scruffy, down market stores.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 31, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> This
> 
> Plus they do weird bits of meat nowhere else sells really cheap.  Like pigs cheeks for 4 quid a kilo.


 
Nowhere else? Tried Market Row recently? You can get a whole pig's head. Bags of pigs' tails.  And people come from all over London to rootle around the luminescent cuts of salt pork in the market. 

Anyway, I heard it was going to become a Top Shop, not a Waitrose.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> Anyway, I heard it was going to become a Top Shop, not a Waitrose.


 
Really?  I've not even been in H&M yet and there's another clothes shop arriving?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2011)

five pages for a Waitrose that isn't coming here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> five pages for a Waitrose that isn't coming here.



They are apparently opening 300 new convenience stores and setting up shop with Boots according to a report I read from 2009


----------



## oryx (Jan 31, 2011)

I find Waitrose OK but totally overrated. I'm hard-pressed to think of anything I've bought in there that isn't just as good in Sainsbury's. It's a long way off M&S in terms of food quality.


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> five pages for a Waitrose that isn't coming here.


 
To be fair there's been a lot about fish too.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2011)

Forget Waitrose. I did a family shop in Acre Lane Lidl today and was pretty impressed. It has labels you would recognise (Hellmann's, Fairy, Marmite etc) at low prices. It has cleaning products (such as Formil and W5) that are top rated by Which? The fruit and vegetables are fresh and well priced. The Tio Nico sherry (£4.29) is a favourite of wine buffs as is the Brismand champagne (£13). And the 25p caramel bars at the checkout taste just like Mars bars.
There are obvious downsides but it'll save you a bomb.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you only just discovered Lidl leanderman?  It's been there for some time.    The wine is generally shit tbh, apart from the Prosecco.  Aldi is where it's at for cheap wine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2011)

ooh... I love this speculation you get when there's a change of shop on the high street.... the excitement when poundland opened... the expansion of M&S... the sadness at the loss of Woolies...  

If it is to be Topshop - I guess Topshop would move out of Morleys and then what would be in there??


----------



## B-Town (Jan 31, 2011)

Waitrose in Morleys, all makes sense now - on the right side of town, capture the Nero drinkers and Top Shop can have a bit more retail space. 

Have you seen that red 'chinese' looking building on Acre Lane is being re-furbished - any ideas what it is going to be opening as?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2011)

Winot said:


> To be fair there's been a lot about fish too.


 
This is true.  I shouldn't complain.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Have you only just discovered Lidl leanderman?  It's been there for some time.    The wine is generally shit tbh, apart from the Prosecco.  Aldi is where it's at for cheap wine.



We turn to Lidl, every so often, in a financial panic and should stick with it. But I expect we will be back in the relative luxury of Tesco within a fortnight. You should try the Tio Nico. It's great - and I don't even like sherry. You are right about the prosecco.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2011)

leanderman said:


> We turn to Lidl, every so often, in a financial panic and should stick with it. But I expect we will be back in the relative luxury of Tesco within a fortnight. You should try the Tio Nico. It's great - and I don't even like sherry. You are right about the prosecco.


 
We got to Lidl every couple of weeks and I'm constantly amazed by how much you can get for relatively little money.  I won't buy meat there though, with the exception of the free-range chicken.  What kind of sherry is it?  I've always dismissed it as some kind of cream sherry.  I like fino and manzanilla.  

I hate Tesco and rarely go there.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 31, 2011)

B-Town said:


> Waitrose in Morleys, all makes sense now - on the right side of town, capture the Nero drinkers and Top Shop can have a bit more retail space.
> 
> Have you seen that red 'chinese' looking building on Acre Lane is being re-furbished - any ideas what it is going to be opening as?


That's going to be a branch of Harrods.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> That's going to be a branch of Harrods.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2011)

Ms T said:


> We got to Lidl every couple of weeks and I'm constantly amazed by how much you can get for relatively little money.  I won't buy meat there though, with the exception of the free-range chicken.  What kind of sherry is it?  I've always dismissed it as some kind of cream sherry.  I like fino and manzanilla.
> 
> I hate Tesco and rarely go there.



We spent £112 this morning for what would have cost us £150+ at Tesco. I'd shop at Sainsbury Dog Kennel Hill except I loathe East Dulwich. And ... the sherry won't be dry enough for you.


----------



## OpalFruit (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, please, please, JLP, open a Waitrose in Brixton to piss off all my friends who live in areas they consider to be nicer, and safer, and leafier, and with 'better schools' and every other euphemism for 'more middle class'.

Please, bring middle class ready meals here before opening in Lordship Lane. Waitrose loaves and fishes - let the miracle begin 

Not gonna happen, is it? Even if they have been opening little branches in motorway service stations.


----------



## oryx (Feb 2, 2011)

OpalFruit said:


> Oh, please, please, JLP, open a Waitrose in Brixton to piss off all my friends who live in areas they consider to be nicer, and safer, and leafier, and with 'better schools' and every other euphemism for 'more middle class'.





You been reading the ED forum by any chance? 

(Someone on there has made a reference to 'living the ED dream'.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 3, 2011)

Waitrose in Brixton ?!? - Have you been inside M+S Brixton recently ? Apart from some new refridgeration units the place still looks the same as it did in 1985. No - I dont think think theres quite enough silly money in Brixton yet but well done to M+S for sticking with us when others bolted after the riots.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> Waitrose in Brixton ?!? - Have you been inside M+S Brixton recently ? Apart from some new refridgeration units the place still looks the same as it did in 1985. No - I dont think think theres quite enough silly money in Brixton yet but well done to M+S for sticking with us when others bolted after the riots.


 
Ah now there's a few more tills and er, a few more clothes and a little bakery, but otherwise...

How come they haven't given us self-service checkouts?


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 3, 2011)

Self service checkouts at M+S ? What are they going to do with all the ever so polite and patient Vicars wives and daughters who work the current ones ? Quick - someone tell DAVE !


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> Self service checkouts at M+S ? What are they going to do with all the ever so polite and patient Vicars wives and daughters who work the current ones ? Quick - someone tell DAVE !


 
Well they certainly aren't manning all the tills when they're needed!


----------



## oryx (Feb 3, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> well done to M+S for sticking with us when others bolted after the riots.



Just out of interest, who bolted after the riots?


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 3, 2011)

oryx said:


> Just out of interest, who bolted after the riots?


Hmmm. I don't remember any big names other than M&S here before the riots.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Hmmm. I don't remember any big names other than M&S here before the riots.


 
Burtons?  What was that other clothing shop for men?  Dunns?

Can't remember when BHS left Brixton


----------



## dingaling (Feb 3, 2011)

havent read thread but imo Brixton people whould not appreciate the quality products Waitrose stock


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

dingaling said:


> havent read thread but imo Brixton people whould not appreciate the quality products Waitrose stock


 
Why's that then?


----------



## dingaling (Feb 3, 2011)

Brixton's a nasty shithole


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

dingaling said:


> Brixton's a nasty shithole


 
Nobody's going to play with your dingaling with comments like that


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2011)

dingaling said:


> Brixton's a nasty shithole


Why's that then?

Oh, hang on. Your IP address looks VERY familiar. Care to comment before the ban stick gets wielded with maximum force?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Why's that then?
> 
> Oh, hang on. Your IP address looks VERY familiar. Care to comment before the ban stick gets wielded with maximum force?


 
Name and shame


----------



## miss minnie (Feb 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Name and shame


Not Firky.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 3, 2011)

oryx said:


> Just out of interest, who bolted after the riots?


 
As a pub goer and decent beer drinker the worst lilly livered lot were Youngs who  - while keeping The Trinity - sold off Brixtons biggest and best pub The Railway. Now look wot 'appen ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Not Firky.


 
I straightaway thought he was dodgy with a name like that.  He wanted us to play with him.  It didn't work


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 3, 2011)

lordnoise said:


> As a pub goer and decent beer drinker the worst lilly livered lot were Youngs who  - while keeping The Trinity - sold off Brixtons biggest and best pub The Railway. Now look wot 'appen ...


 
Was The Railway a Young's pub?


----------



## oryx (Feb 3, 2011)

happyshopper said:


> Was The Railway a Young's pub?


 
....and was it the one which became Brady's?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I straightaway thought he was dodgy with a name like that.  He wanted us to play with him.  It didn't work


 
Knew he was suspect from the Selby's/Cottaging thread.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 4, 2011)

oryx said:


> ....and was it the one which became Brady's?


 
Yes it was a Youngs house and was called The Railway Hotel - it was my favourite Brixton boozer. I remember a huge schemozzle over 2 lesbians kissing in the lounge bar. It was obvious that Youngs found the new 80s Brixton too hot to handle and they skidaddled after the riots.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, it was a Brady's, certainly going back at least to the mid-70's. Was it a Young's pub before that? My memory is that the draft beer was Courage.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad stuff for the memory that Courage stuff ! IIRC It was deffo Youngs up until the first riots then sold to Bradys. Interesting that the history of the pub on here says that Hendrix may have jammed there in the 60s. In the early 80s as a Youngs pub there was no music (not even recorded) and no stage area. I'd be interested to hear how long Youngs owned it - if it was theirs in the 60s then Jimi may have drunk there but the jamming bit will be an urban myth. Shame !


----------

